# Dear VR Monitor - Headphone Surround (Video)



## dog1978 (Jan 12, 2021)

Surround in headphones used to be an expensive proposition. But now there are more and more possibilities with plug-ins to enjoy surround sound with headphones. dearVR offers another option with the PlugIn Monitor. 









dearVR MONITOR


Enter your perfect virtual mix room and produce in any format, anytime and anywhere with headphones. Don’t be limited by room acoustics and missing multi-channel speaker setups | 5 reference-grade mix rooms | for stereo and multi-channel productions | 26 loudspeaker formats | 11 listening...




www.dearvr.com


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah I’m excited about trying this out. I was gonna buy it a month ago but I’ve been busy. Being able to mix in Atmos, on headphones. That’s a great thing (providing your headphones are great and this plugin actually works well).


----------



## Detalion (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for this great review. I like DearVR Pro but this plugin I'm really skeptical.I listen your video with Airpod. I find that the sound is not neutral enough for mastering.

In stereo mode, I find that the plug-in is expensive for this type of use, there are other solutions more adapted and cheaper (Sonarworks or Realphone with room simulation).

In multi-channel mode, the back wasn't very audible to have this surround effect.Maybe I didn't understand the usefulness of this plugin.

For me, I found little too expensive (at full price) for just « binaural plug-in »

Maybe get a look another solution Spatial Sound Card from New Audio Technology at
https://newaudiotechnology.com/products/spatial-sound-card/

Also I’m using their 3D audio plugin also.

let’s me know what do you think 😉


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 15, 2021)

Detalion said:


> Thanks for this great review. I like DearVR Pro but this plugin I'm really skeptical.
> I listen your video with Airpod. I find that the sound is not neutral enough for mastering.
> 
> In stereo mode, I find that the plug-in is expensive for this type of use, there are other solutions more adapted and cheaper (Sonarworks or Realphone with room simulation).
> ...


I never will use this for mastering. This plugin is just for listening and get a preview. I will always mix with real speaker.

Yes, I am using SAD (new audio technologies), too and will make videos with it, too. But I had to hurry up, because of the trial period of dearVR Monitor


----------



## Detalion (Jan 15, 2021)

Finally, what is the usefulness of this plugin, In stereo?
If It’s just for listening NAT SSC do the job for 9€ with a true multi channel sound card driver, you can also use to view movies in surround. 😉


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Mar 18, 2021)

Detalion said:


> Thanks for this great review. I like DearVR Pro but this plugin I'm really skeptical.I listen your video with Airpod. I find that the sound is not neutral enough for mastering.


Are you mastering with Airpods?


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Mar 18, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I’m excited about trying this out. I was gonna buy it a month ago but I’ve been busy. Being able to mix in Atmos, on headphones. That’s a great thing (providing your headphones are great and this plugin actually works well).


Have you been using dearVR to monitor Atmos in Nuendo 11?


----------



## Detalion (Mar 19, 2021)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Are you mastering with Airpods?


Yes, sometime to test mix render 😁


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 3, 2022)

Old thread - but thought I'd chime in to say : if push comes to shove, you CAN make pretty damn good decisions on this for mixing in surround. I had to mix a score for a feature when on the road... I started using NX but ended up using DearVR and it got me out of a pickle thats for sure. And it sounded *better* on the mix stage. I didn't think I made any incorrect decisions, but I was making loads of intricate decisions in stereo first (also on headphones - eek!).

Just today another of our studios is working on some sounds for a museum installation, and it is being output for 8.0 to be run out of unity. We are using Dear VR through some kinda interesting bussing to get an approximation to send client to listen on headphones. Its bloody fantastic for that - even if we need to jump thru hoops (8.0 mixed to 7.0 and then going thru DearVR Monitor to render)

It certainly has its uses.


----------



## lokotus (Dec 31, 2022)

i found dear vr monitor also "better" sounding than other virtual software monitoring solutions. just test it out listening to a variety of software and high quality 5.1 soundtrack music.


----------

